# Amplificador RAM con Inyectores



## jgsonido (Dic 30, 2012)

Buen día señores,

tengo una fuente de 5000w con voltaje de salida en DC de 140-70-0-70-120, aca en barranquilla estan diseñando la etapa de potencia RAM con inyectores, pero no tengo planos del diseño que hacen aca, solo tengo los esquemas de la serie BUX.

dicen que aca esa tarjeta suena mejor que la crest master.

gracias.


----------



## sadaru (Ene 19, 2013)

He utilizado el diseño de la clase ab  amplificador modelo RAM BUX y poner el sistema de inyección de la APEX H900 con IR2117. esta de vuelta pcb alimentado.


----------



## jgsonido (Ene 24, 2013)

Anexo un diseño de la ram con sistema de inyección con el integrado ir2117


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 24, 2013)

jgsonido dijo:


> Anexo un diseño de la ram con sistema de inyección con el integrado ir2117


 Veo unas resistencia de 4k7, son esas o son de 0.47???


----------



## crazysound (Ene 24, 2013)

Hola pibe, 0,47Ω. Me adiero al pedido de Carlos. 

Saludos.





jgsonido dijo:


> Anexo un diseño de la ram con sistema de inyección con el integrado ir2117



Encontré un error, en lugar del ne5532 va un tl071. Por la disposición de las patas.


----------



## jgsonido (Ene 28, 2013)

Revisen y me cuentan

las resisyencias de 5 watts que van a los emisores de los transistores de potencia son de 0.47Ohm


----------



## luis ocampo romero (Sep 5, 2015)

Hola amigos de la elèctronica me place en saludarlos a todos. sin tanto rodeos les digo a todos que yo soy un dinosaurio en este tema estoy algo oxidado en conocimiento, me perdí de mucho pero retomando la temática comienzo con: ¿a que se refieren cuando hablan de inyectores, inyección?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2015)

Hola Dino Luis 

Son amplificadores que funcionan básicamente con una fuente doble de digamos +70 / 0 / -70 , pero además hay otra fuente de +140 / 0 / -140 , entonces a mayor potencia , un juego de transistores "inyectan" mayor tensión a los transistores de salida para lograr mayor potencia.

Técnicamente buscalos como amplificadores clase G o clase H 

Saludos !


----------



## luis ocampo romero (Sep 20, 2015)

*G*racias amigo DOSMETROS por la aclaración de el tema, yo *h*e estado leyendo un poco mas sobre esto y la duda que me surge es la siguiente *¿ P*uedo acaso utilizar esto en cualquier tipo de tarjetas (zener. rca....)*? G*racias por sus aportes a todos los amantes de la electrónica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2015)

Si , pero . . . Habria que replantear el amplificador completo


----------



## luis ocampo romero (Sep 23, 2015)

Listo gracias tomare el método de ensayo y error en las tipo zener, me gusta el sonido que tienen con HI voltaje aunque lo máximo que les puse fue 94 - 94. era una plancha pero sonaba jaja.




saludos gracias y acepto todo el consejo y la accesoria que puedan brindarme.


----------



## rafaelmr (Oct 1, 2015)

muy buenas 
señores 
Que tipo de fuente me recomendarían para hacer la bux con inyectores,
he leido que utilizan un solo transformador, se que se deben sacar dos devanados pero como se aplicaria a los condensadores, tierra  y diodos puentes.
 muchas gracias por su colaboración


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2015)

rafaelmr dijo:


> muy buenas
> señores
> Que tipo de fuente me recomendarían para hacer la bux con inyectores,
> he leido que utilizan un solo transformador, se que se deben sacar dos devanados pero como se aplicaria a los condensadores, tierra  y diodos puentes.
> muchas gracias por su colaboración



Se emplea uno o dos transformadores con 4 salidas, por ejemplo: *80-60-0-60-80V*
Esto con 4 capacitores conectados de a 2 en serie y 2 puentes rectificadores.

Algo como esto:


​


----------



## rafaelmr (Oct 1, 2015)

Muchas gracias 
Fogonazo 

No tendría un pcb de este 
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2015)

rafaelmr dijo:


> Muchas gracias
> Fogonazo
> 
> No tendría un pcb de este
> gracias



Ver el archivo adjunto 98988​
En esta PCB NO se encuentran los puentes rectificadores. Y se puede omitir las alimentaciones secundarias de bajo voltaje.


----------



## rafaelmr (Oct 2, 2015)

muy buenas 
De nuevo por acá

ME podrían ayudar con un componente que no tiene referencia 
adjunto imagen, al igual que en la otra etapa

Posdata: que potencia entrega este amplificador, según veo nada mas en los transistores puede entregar 1500W.


----------



## The Rookie (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola
******** saludos IR2117 MV70 voltios dc controlador paso HV 140 v dc fácil y probado
******* ultrarrápido diodo 50 AMPERE MOSFET IRF3710 3 paralelo


----------



## aldemarar (Oct 15, 2015)

The Rookie dijo:


> Hola
> ******** saludos IR2117 MV70 voltios dc controlador paso HV 140 v dc fácil y probado
> ******* ultrarrápido diodo 50 AMPERE MOSFET IRF3710 3 paralelo



esquema y pcb ?


----------



## jeanservice2018 (Sep 23, 2018)

The Rookie dijo:


> Hola
> ******** saludos IR2117 MV70 voltios dc controlador paso HV 140 v dc fácil y probado
> ******* ultrarrápido diodo 50 AMPERE MOSFET IRF3710 3 paralelo


hermano me  pasa  ese  pdf  y pbc


----------



## Jexmer (Ene 15, 2021)

jgsonido dijo:


> Anexo un diseño de la ram con sistema de inyección con el integrado





jgsonido dijo:


> Anexo un diseño de la ram con sistema de inyección con el integrado ir2117




	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ene 15, 2021

buenas a todos, este pcb tiene este error  o  estoy mal ?


----------

